# When did you girl go through heat?



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Now that we made the decision to go with a girl. I'm going to let her go through one heat cycle. But trying to get a feel for when I should be watching for the "signs" of her going into heat.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly never did she was spayed at about 5 months and a bit. I'm sure someone here will have advice!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we had lady done before her first season as well, as that is what our vet advised. We had her done at 6 months.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ditto Renee and Mo x


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Snap. My vet advised from 6 months, so I went on her advice and got Tilly done on Tuesday when she was 7 months and 2 days

X


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Snap. My vet advised from 6 months, so I went on her advice and got Tilly done on Tuesday when she was 7 months and 2 days
> 
> X


My vet has told me to wait until nellie has had her first season. Everyone else seems to say they have been advised to have it done before. I'm a bit confused!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Funny I haven't had anyone respond that has waited after the 1st. season. I know some on here have.....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

There are lots on here that have waitited till after the first season.
Jedicrazy is one who waited to have Roo done till after her first season.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> There are lots on here that have waitited till after the first season.
> Jedicrazy is one who waited to have Roo done till after her first season.


Was looking to see when the average Cockapoo goes into heat.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I think it really varies, I know Mairi's Molly was only 6 months when she had her first season, whereas others were closer to a year and some over a year old. I think you just have to expect it anytime from 6 months! X


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I think it really varies, I know Mairi's Molly was only 6 months when she had her first season, whereas others were closer to a year and some over a year old. I think you just have to expect it anytime from 6 months! X


Looks like it. Hopefully she will be on the longer side, as I'm inclined to wait to she is a year. But will play that by ear.


----------

